# OT even for meta...



## Blacksway (Jun 2, 2003)

Err...

an anagram of Blacksway is Wacky Labs!

Look forward to wackylabs.net in the near future!


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 2, 2003)

*tips hat*

Ace Rhino, at your service!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 2, 2003)

I hot narc

What does that say about me??


----------



## HellHound (Jun 2, 2003)

Matthew Jason Parent -- 

He's a rampant newt jot?
Joe's rampant newt hat?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 2, 2003)

Cuan(i think that's a color) Rug


----------



## Crothian (Jun 2, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Matthew Jason Parent --
> 
> He's a rampant newt jot?
> Joe's rampant newt hat?
> ...




Manhattan Jester POW
Who's pajama rent tent ?
Weatherman pants Jot!!!
Peasant man throw Jet!!


----------



## Henry (Jun 2, 2003)

HE IRK LYNN
HIKER LYNN

Whoever this hiker named Lynn is, I'm sure giving her a hard time!


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 2, 2003)

OK, so I cheated...

Tag! Entomb.
A banshee wight, Mr. Tor.

.. and others that make less sense, but seem fun:

A BEAMING SHREW TROTH
A BARTERING WHETS HOM
A BERGMAN TITHER SHOW

... and my screen name could be sold as ad copy to a sport magazine:

READ IN SI


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 2, 2003)

Oh my...

Ira Cohen?

Hare icon?

Iran echo?

I, a roc hen?

Inca hero?

CIA heron?

I, "EN" roach?

Nacho ire?

A nicer ho???


----------



## HellHound (Jun 2, 2003)

You aren't just a nicer ho, Eric.

You iz da nicest ho!


----------



## Blacksway (Jun 2, 2003)

Oh dear, I started something...



> I, "EN" roach?



OK, this one is too good....


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 2, 2003)

BARBER OTTERS
Breast Robert 
STABBER RETRO
Babe Sorter RT
BARB TESTER OR
Retro Babe TSR
Bare Brest Rot

LOL!  I love that site!


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 2, 2003)

heh, you're a Retro TSR Babe!  Woo!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 2, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *heh, you're a Retro TSR Babe!  Woo! *




Well, PirateCat's A Tit Caper, so....


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jun 2, 2003)

bar filet okra <- sounds good enough to eat!
refit okra lab <- where they designed bar filet okra?
far talkie orb <- a crystal ball for scrying?
taker of libra <- ?? Horoscope for Virgos this week?

*edit (can't spell sounds, apparently...)


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 2, 2003)

Sixchan:
Cash Nix
Sax Chin
Sax Inch
Ax Chins

So I'm a poor, fat, Axe wielding Dwarven Bard. Joy. 

Little Six: (i.e. the full English of my name)
Exit Lilts
Tell Six It
I Texts Ill
Ill Sex Tit

Rokuchan: (the full Japanese)
Archon UK (DRAKA!)
UN Rack Ho
Orca Hunk
A Orc Hunk


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 2, 2003)

Ken Born Rager=broken ranger


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 2, 2003)

2 oh lias...ol' has 2i...oh, to heck wiht it, i'm not good at this game!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 2, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *2 oh lias...ol' has 2i...oh, to heck wiht it, i'm not good at this game! *




Try 'Tracy Tople', alsih2o!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 2, 2003)

ENWorld Forums = New Lord From Us = Morrus' New Fold!

I should slow down, I'm having way too much fun....


----------



## Conaill (Jun 2, 2003)

Hmm...

No lilac!
Clan Oil
Lola Inc.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 2, 2003)

FIRE LOIS VISORS

Poor lois.

FRIES LOIS VISOR

man keeps getting worse huh?

ELF OSIRIS VISOR


Osiris Visor, wierd name for an elf.

ROOFLESS IRIS VI


that's a lot of Iris's without roofs! 

REF I OIL SIR VOSS

Not sure what that means exactly, but it sounds wrong.


----------



## CrazyMage (Jun 2, 2003)

CZAR GAY ME

That's only 1/3 right.  Still less creepy than YMCA GAZER.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jun 3, 2003)

my real name anagram = MY DARNED DNA


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 3, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Try 'Tracy Tople', alsih2o! *




 huh?


----------



## Airwolf (Jun 3, 2003)

Row fail

Owl fair


I'm really not sure what either of those means.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

Tracy Tople = Clay Potter?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 4, 2003)

A GENTLER THINK
A RELENT KNIGHT
A LENGTH TINKER (god now I look like a gnome!)
ENTANGLER KITH
EARTHLING KENT
ANGEL TREK THIN


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 4, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Tracy Tople = Clay Potter?  *




 d'oh! please pardon my brainfart


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 4, 2003)

A Vile Lorn
A Nil Lover
Naive Roll
Linear Vol
In Overall
Navel Roil
Ill Verona
Ill or Vane 
No Ill Rave
Novel Liar 
Liar 'n Love
Lone Rival 
In all over
Neil Valor (yuck, American spelling )


Thank goodness I extended my name from 'Rav' to 'Ravellion' a few months ago 

Rav


----------



## rigur (Jun 5, 2003)

This is fun!

HER ORC RAT KID  (I wonder if my mom used this program before she named me)

HACKER DR RIOT

ARCHER KID ROT

ARCHER DIRT OK

ARCHER ROD KIT

RETRO ARCH KID

OK CHART RIDER

I THACO DR KERR


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 5, 2003)

*Pre-fry mush*?

I'm not sure if that's better or worse than *Sher Frumpy*...

Long before I had access to an Anagramiser, my real name worked out to *The Beaten Wjrm*...

-Hyp.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 5, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *Long before I had access to an Anagramiser, my real name worked out to The Beaten Wjrm...*




A dragon with a lisp?


----------



## Ashardalon (Jun 5, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> A dragon with a lisp?  *




I guess it's better than being A SALAD HORN... 

Maybe I'll receive a RAD(ioactive) ASH LOAN?

Maybe a famous computer included a NASA HAL ROD?

I can't speel, I write A LASH AN ROD

If my name were a bit different,I'd be an ashen lord, but so im just A ASH-AN LORD


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Jun 5, 2003)

HCF GORKY RUNG
CHUNK FRY GROG

ok...


----------



## jonesy (Jun 5, 2003)

enjoys (I sure do)
n e joys (as in 'any joys')
EN joys (w00t)
sen joy (senator joy?)


----------



## ergeheilalt (Jun 7, 2003)

Interesting Anagrams for Ergeheilalt

EAGLE HITLER
HEALER LEGIT

Not many others ... too many e's 

Erge


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 8, 2003)

WASH NY

Quite a large job, that.

SHAWNY

Who's he?

NASHYW

Bless you.

WYSHAN

Hmm.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 11, 2003)

US DR. HAIKU, OK?

OUI, HARK DUSK!

SHARK DUO I UK

OK, I RASH KUDU

IRA DO HUSK UK

Or my real name

A CELT STOWS

A SCOT WELTS

TWO CASTLES

TACTLESS, OW!

CAT SEW LOTS


----------



## Deset Gled (Jun 17, 2003)

Sledge Ted.

Hmm, I suddenly feel an urge to create a hammer wielding dwarf named Ted.


----------



## Kaiyosama (Jun 18, 2003)

Asia yam okay.

I am so a yak.

So I am a yak.


----------

